

YC Combinator - jtnat

We all know that YC doesn't have 100% success rate.  Some of those startups fail, which is normal.  My question is, what happens to those that fail?  Is being a YC alumni helpful to one's career or does it only help when you start your own company?
======
bharyms
I am not a YC alumni but I do not think that simply being YC alumni going to
help you further in your career (either in your next job or your next startup)
If you have failed, your experience will be exactly same as non-YC startup
failure. Only thing that you can learn is to learn from your mistake. Does not
matter you are a YC or non-YC startup

